# Looking for a Pepperoni Recipe.



## handcannon32x (Oct 24, 2012)

Im looking for Pepperoni recipe.  Just looking for a pretty normal, original pepperoni recipe.  I have made plenty of other sausage and lately I have notice alot of store bought pepperoni in the house.  Cant have that, lol.  Thanks


----------



## rexlan (Oct 25, 2012)

This is what I use and I like it.  It is a variation of Len Poli's

*Pepperoni*

2½ lb.              Pork Butt

2½ lb.              Beef - lean

1 lb                   Extra hard Fat

5 tsp.                 Salt

½ cup                NFDM - crush to a powder

4 Tbs.               Paprika

3 Tbs.               Cayenne Pepper

1 ½ Tbs.           Dextrose

1 Tbs.               Mustard Seeds - whole

4 tsp.                 Anise Seeds - crushed

1 tsp.                 Cure#1

2 tsp.                 Garlic Powder

½ tsp.                Fennel seeds - crushed

2 Tbs.               White/Red wine, dry or wine vinegar

Stuff into  38mm casings

Grind once through a 7mm plate

No smoke

Cook at 170° or water bath to an IT of 152°

Chill quick – rest overnight


----------



## mike johnson (Oct 25, 2012)

rexlan said:


> Grind once through a 7mm plate
> 
> No smoke
> 
> ...


The rest over night part.  In the fridge or hanging on the counter?


----------



## rexlan (Oct 25, 2012)

Fridge ... don't eat it all ... LOL


----------



## fpnmf (Oct 25, 2012)

Stayhot said:


> Why do you add cure if you're cooking it right away?


Taste and color..


----------



## rexlan (Oct 25, 2012)

Safety in case I accidentally get confused and it ends up in the smoker.  Just a matter of habit I guess ... and I do get confused -- often! 

I generally refrigerate overnight before I start processing and I also let it dry a little first with everything else.

You can also smoke it if you like ... I don't though.


----------



## mike johnson (Oct 25, 2012)

I just got my peperoni seasoning from LEM today :) I cant wait to make it.


----------



## handcannon32x (Oct 26, 2012)

Mine will go in the smoker.  I will have to try that recipe.  Thanks.


----------



## diesel (Oct 26, 2012)

Hmm.. I have a 10lb butt in the freezer along with the other meats called for.  Sounds like a good plan.  I live in Va and if you look at the weather reports I wont be doing anything outside these next few days.  Sounds like a good opportunity to make some sausage (pepperoni).

thanks for the recipe!

Aaron.


----------



## rexlan (Oct 26, 2012)

Diesel said:


> Hmm.. I have a 10lb butt in the freezer along with the other meats called for.  Sounds like a good plan.  I live in Va and if you look at the weather reports I wont be doing anything outside these next few days.  Sounds like a good opportunity to make some sausage (pepperoni).
> 
> thanks for the recipe!
> 
> Aaron.


Substitute one of those tiny VA deer for the beef and add one more pound of fat ... yum (need to get that fat up to 30% or it will be dry.  I have a home over in Jonesville, VA also near Kentucky.  Lots of deer and easy to beg it off of people ... LOL.

I have smoked it and it is quite good.  We like Pepperoni a lot.

I am going to make up some Alligator sausage in a few weeks and will post up the process .... secret recipe and it works very well with chicken or fish ... not many gators in VA.


----------



## diesel (Oct 26, 2012)

Hey Rexlan, that sounds like a good idea!  I have a few friends that hunt and it is bow season around my parts.  Maybe I will check in w/ them and see if there is any available.  OH ya.. and good thing about not having gators around here.. They have big teeth..  but I am interested in the Alligator sausage recipe.. ya never know. Haha.

Aaron.


----------



## rexlan (Oct 26, 2012)

Make a lot of sausage out of this bad boy ... hope it turns out.













Gator.jpg



__ rexlan
__ Oct 26, 2012


----------



## woodcutter (Oct 26, 2012)

Wow!


----------



## diesel (Oct 30, 2012)

Yaa!  Shooter Lizbeth.. shooter...

I am keeping an eye on this one.

Aaron.


----------

